
Amazon EC2 Elastic GPUs for Windows - janober
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-ec2-elastic-gpus-for-windows/
======
greenpizza13
Is this going to enable me to build my own little remote gaming server with
steam? I remember seeing someone attempt to do this with Linux GPUs a while
back with EC2. I get the feeling things might be easier with on a Windows EC2
instance.

~~~
balls187
The Linux attempt was pretty successful. [https://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-
and-much-faster-run-your-ow...](https://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-and-much-
faster-run-your-own-highend-cloud-gaming-service-on-ec2.html)

~~~
xhrpost
Confused, isn't this example using Windows?

~~~
balls187
You're right. I'm a moran.

------
xamlhacker
DirectX, Cuda and OpenCL are not supported. Only OpenGL 3.3 supported. Makes
this very limited for now.

------
yakz
I wonder what the balance of local work in the ICD is to RPC. I wouldn't have
thought to proxy OpenGL to an IP network for anything interactive, but their
example given is KSP.

------
valarauca1
Wait so data I push to my GraphicsBuffer/GPUMemory...

I get charged for that right? As network data?

~~~
kondro
Probably not. Intra-AZ traffic in AWS has always been free and intra-region
has always been pretty cheap.

------
ap46
Can someone confirm support for OpenGL 4.0 on these?

